
The Australian Eastern Seaboard Is on Fire - schappim
http://google.org/crisismap/australia?fires
======
crispinb
Given that on current trends, a summer like last year's (the hottest on
record) is going to be the average one in 2-3 decades, much of rural Australia
is clearly going to be practicably uninhabitable within current lifetimes.
Perhaps fortunately, the forthcoming regional/rural flight isn't going to be a
massive upheaval in most of Australia given how concentrated in the capital
cities we already are. QLD however is fucked.

